# Neue Einladungen?



## Nadyra_#1 (21. Juli 2010)

Hi Community ,
kann mir jemand sagen ob heute neue BETA Einladungen Rausgegeben wurden ?
Hat wer eine bekommen o.ä oder erst Morgen??

MfG


----------



## PandoraOferion (21. Juli 2010)

würde ich auch gerne mal wissen : D Weil ich habe immernoch keinen Zugang zur Beta deshalb <No beta club>


----------



## Delröy1 (21. Juli 2010)

in before closed :> und nein bisher owhl nich!


----------



## dudubaum (21. Juli 2010)

*hope*


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Glaube heute kamen keine hoffe auf morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in before closed


----------



## Nadyra_#1 (21. Juli 2010)

puh da bin ich aber erleichtert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nja warten wir mal auf morgen *hope*


----------



## Progamer13332 (21. Juli 2010)

ne leider nichts bisher raus :/


----------



## Delröy1 (21. Juli 2010)

wird wohl auch wenn was kommt nichts vor 0uhr sprich donnerstag rausgehen weils letzte woche so war... ansonsten glaub ich weniger das überhaupt welche kommen nach den server probs der letzten woche


----------



## Freewalker (21. Juli 2010)

Battle.net down und Beta-Server nicht erreichbar. Man darf wohl in nächster Zeit hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (21. Juli 2010)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Battle.net down und Beta-Server nicht erreichbar. Man darf wohl in nächster Zeit hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann will ich mal hoffen das ich dieses mal dabei bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich hau mich hin....viel glück euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontrax (21. Juli 2010)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Battle.net down und Beta-Server nicht erreichbar. Man darf wohl in nächster Zeit hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hoffen wir mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need beta key


----------



## SelyrîaHorde (21. Juli 2010)

Sind die Beta Server nicht erreichbar? Ich habe einen Zugang bin aber gerade nicht zuhause, wenn ich allerdings jetzt gleich zuhasue bin, geh ich gleich mal gucken... Hmz


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Juli 2010)

Hab auch noch keinen ._. ^^


----------



## Freewalker (22. Juli 2010)

SelyrîaHorde schrieb:


> Sind die Beta Server nicht erreichbar? Ich habe einen Zugang bin aber gerade nicht zuhause, wenn ich allerdings jetzt gleich zuhasue bin, geh ich gleich mal gucken... Hmz



Keine Ahnung aber wenn ich sonst völlig hoffnungsvoll versuche einzuloggen sagt er das mein account nicht für die richtige Region geschaltet ist oder so. Nu sagt er konnte keine Verbindung herstellen. Kann aber auch am Patch heut liegen das ich ne andere Meldung bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (22. Juli 2010)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber wenn ich sonst völlig hoffnungsvoll versuche einzuloggen sagt er das mein account nicht für die richtige Region geschaltet ist oder so. Nu sagt er konnte keine Verbindung herstellen. Kann aber auch am Patch heut liegen das ich ne andere Meldung bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du must die Realmlist ändern.....schon gemacht?

http://www.wowszene....mment.news.3578

so jetzt bin ich aber wirklich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SelyrîaHorde (22. Juli 2010)

@ Freewalker, Hast du deine Realmlist geändert?

Da war wohl wer schneller^^


----------



## Anglus (22. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir kam die freischaltung irgendwann zwischen Montag abend und dienstag Morgen diese Woche.Ka wann wieder welche kommen.


----------



## Freewalker (22. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Du must die Realmlist ändern.....schon gemacht?
> 
> http://www.wowszene....mment.news.3578
> 
> ...


Na gut^^ NU bin ich aber für die Beta gewappnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (22. Juli 2010)

xD ich kann mich immernoch nicht auf der website einloggen und nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daerodior (22. Juli 2010)

so battle.net ist wieder online 
hab aber leider nix neues =/


----------



## Interminator (22. Juli 2010)

ist denn sicher das überhaupt noch beta invites rausgehen? Denn ich denke mitlerweile das es das war denn sonst überlaufen die beta server ja ;/ naja.. ich hab keinen bekommen und werd wahrscheinlich auch nie für irgendeine beta nen invite bekommen ._.


----------



## Freewalker (22. Juli 2010)

Interminator schrieb:


> ist denn sicher das überhaupt noch beta invites rausgehen? Denn ich denke mitlerweile das es das war denn sonst überlaufen die beta server ja ;/ naja.. ich hab keinen bekommen und werd wahrscheinlich auch nie für irgendeine beta nen invite bekommen ._.



Es hieß das jede Woche neue Tester hinzugefügt werden. Wahrscheinlich werden es keine massen sein. Aber man kann ja hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. Juli 2010)

nix, ausser das mein SC2 beta account weg ist-.-


----------



## Delröy1 (22. Juli 2010)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Es hieß das jede Woche neue Tester hinzugefügt werden. Wahrscheinlich werden es keine massen sein. Aber man kann ja hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erm es hieß dass jede woche neue tester hunzugefügt werden wenn bedarf besteht und der is momentan denk ich mal nich gegeben da wie gesagt nichma die leute der letzten welle genug melden/tersten konnten da die server die meiste zeit rumgezickt hatten, außerdem gabs doch keinen bluepost der wie letzte woche drauf hinweisen könnte das es invites gibt?


----------



## Anglus (22. Juli 2010)

Naja,im endeffekt wird wohl wie bei der bc und wotlk beta jeder rein kommen der angemeldet ist,nur halt gegehn Ende der beta wenn Stresstests usw gemacht werden.Also warten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (22. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> nix, ausser das mein SC2 beta account weg ist-.-



Same bei mir.

Starcraft2 Beta Account ist raus gelöscht, aber leider nichts neues drin ;D 

MFG
Pala


----------



## MarZ^k (22. Juli 2010)

hmm nee, da kommt erstma nix mehr : )


----------



## Menko (22. Juli 2010)

Denke mal schon das noch welche rausgehen werden.
Die Freischaltungen vom Gildenwettbewerb müssen ja auch noch raus. 5 Wochen lang werden wöchentlich 100 Gilden freigeschaltet und da es letzte Woche anfing...


----------



## myxemio (22. Juli 2010)

Menko schrieb:


> Denke mal schon das noch welche rausgehen werden.
> *Die Freischaltungen vom Gildenwettbewerb müssen ja auch noch raus. 5 Wochen lang werden wöchentlich 100 Gilden freigeschaltet und da es letzte Woche anfing...
> *



*Hope*

Wir haben da auch mitgemacht - ma sehen, ob wir auch nen Zugang bekommen.....

fiebern schon alle mit, die auf dem Screen dabei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (22. Juli 2010)

Jetzt kommt "Battle.net ist imomemt überlastet." ^^

Ja sicher... um 3 Uhr Nachts ;D



MFG
Pala ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2010)

Die haben die Battle.net Seite ja komplett überarbeitet. :O


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (22. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die haben die Battle.net Seite ja komplett überarbeitet. :O



Lol stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber naja... so wirklich final sieht die ja noch nicht aus xD 

Edit: Endlich kann man sich einloggen und eingeloggt bleiben ^^ 

Edit²: Lol, ich kann Starcraft2 als Vollversion runterladen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReliktKilla (22. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## ReliktKilla (22. Juli 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Edit²: Lol, ich kann Starcraft2 als Vollversion runterladen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber noch nicht installieren......


----------



## Toxxical (22. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich auch über nen Beta inv freuen.
Lohnt es sich jetzt noch /inv before closed zu sagen?


----------



## vionetic (22. Juli 2010)

in before close...


----------



## Delröy1 (22. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich jetzt noch /inv before closed zu sagen?


jioooop


----------



## Arandes (22. Juli 2010)

Hab' leider auch nix... würd' gern mal die Palaänderungen sehen. 

Edit: Hui, da steht ja wirklich "überlastet"... IIIja.


----------



## Eatmymoo (22. Juli 2010)

also starcraft 2 die beta ist beendet.schade hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht.
aber wie kannst du die vollversion ziehen?geht bei mir net


----------



## Freewalker (22. Juli 2010)

Sind die Beta-Server denn derzeit online? Ich komm mit meinem Account mittlerweile bis zur Realmauswahl allerdings ist die leer : (


----------



## Eatmymoo (22. Juli 2010)

Starte mal deine Starcraft beta und auf der linken Seite von dir aus steht des die beta beendet ist..
mfg


----------



## Freewalker (22. Juli 2010)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> Starte mal deine Starcraft beta und auf der linken Seite von dir aus steht des die beta beendet ist..
> mfg



Ich red gerad von WoW nich von Starcraft^^
Ich hätte mich eventuell etwas präziser ausdrücken sollen, sorry


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (22. Juli 2010)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Sind die Beta-Server denn derzeit online? Ich komm mit meinem Account mittlerweile bis zur Realmauswahl allerdings ist die leer : (




Spiele zwar selber leider keine Beta, 

aber da ich täglich Stundenlang alles mögliche zur Beta lese hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Realmlist.wtf im WoW Beta Ordner irgendwie umschreiben muss. 

Steht irgendwo was mit "Test", was in "Beta" umbeannt werden muss. Oder umgekehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das schon gemacht? 


MFG
Pala


----------



## Eatmymoo (22. Juli 2010)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ich red gerad von WoW nich von Starcraft^^
> Ich hätte mich eventuell etwas präziser ausdrücken sollen, sorry



aso
na dann warn die infos wohl überflüssig


----------



## Freewalker (22. Juli 2010)

Jo ein paar posts vorher wurde ich erleuchtet^^

Ich klammer mich aber auch an jeden Hoffnungsschimmer fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (22. Juli 2010)

glaube nicht das diese woche welche kommen, wozu auch. 

Naja ich hoffe ja eher das FF14 mal wieder geht. bez GW2 Beta irgendwann kommt. GW2 > WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hope so^


----------



## PhantasmRayne (23. Juli 2010)

Ich bin seit heute freigeschaltet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt. kommen ja noch mehr Freischaltungen!


----------



## Chrisjee (23. Juli 2010)

> Ich bin seit heute freigeschaltet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glaubt dir doch eh keiner...


----------



## Nexxen (23. Juli 2010)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Battle.net down und Beta-Server nicht erreichbar. Man darf wohl in nächster Zeit hoffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vll lässt das auf heute schließen ^^


----------



## PhantasmRayne (23. Juli 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Glaubt dir doch eh keiner...



Hier mal ein Bild von meinem WoW-Account und dem Installationsprogramm. 

Download und Installation dauern noch etwas.. Zum Glück hab ich schon alle Patches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (23. Juli 2010)

Nadyra_#1 schrieb:


> Hi Community ,
> kann mir jemand sagen ob heute neue BETA Einladungen Rausgegeben wurden ?
> Hat wer eine bekommen o.ä oder erst Morgen??
> 
> MfG



als ich gelesen hab das batttlenet geänder wurde, designtechnisch usw. hab ich m ich eingelogg t und ich hab jetztn beta ZUgang.
kann aber auch schon gestern gekommen sein


----------



## onkelzfan (23. Juli 2010)

Na dann Gz. Aber wie kommst du in deinen BNetaccount? ich komme nichtmal auf wow-europe. Bekomme nur Fehler 404


----------



## Muuhkuhh (23. Juli 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Na dann Gz. Aber wie kommst du in deinen BNetaccount? ich komme nichtmal auf wow-europe. Bekomme nur Fehler 404



hab so um 10 Uhr geguckt da ging es noch, chars konnt ich auch kopieren :/


----------



## onkelzfan (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich direkt über das Bnet gehe kann ich auch einloggen. Scheint nur wow-europe down zu sein.


----------



## Maradil (23. Juli 2010)

will auch Beta spielen :-(


----------



## Wowler12345 (23. Juli 2010)

Naja es wird wohl keine neue Welle sein, sondern nur Einladungen die gibt es ja jede Woche. 

Gz an alle und viel Spaß.

P.S.: Live Game ist nacher besser als Beta, also früher oder später kriegt ihr sowieso das gleiche Game, also wayne ob man jetzt einen bekommt oder wenn das Spiel live ist.


----------



## Lord Gama (23. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Naja es wird wohl keine neue Welle sein, sondern nur Einladungen die gibt es ja jede Woche.
> 
> Gz an alle und viel Spaß.
> 
> P.S.: Live Game ist nacher besser als Beta, also früher oder später kriegt ihr sowieso das gleiche Game, also wayne ob man jetzt einen bekommt oder wenn das Spiel live ist.



Und trotzdem haben diejenigen, die die Beta zocken hinterher nen Vorteil. Zugegeben nicht wie bei SC2, aber immerhin. Sie kennen schon ein paar Quests die schneller erledigt werden können. 
Du musst schon zugeben, das klingt sehr nach Neid bei dir^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hab auch noch keinen ._. ^^



/sign

Denke nicht, dass heute neue verschickt werden.


----------



## Chriz7 (23. Juli 2010)

Theoretisch sollte ich ja heute einen Beta Einladung bekommen.Denn ich hab's mir ja gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (23. Juli 2010)

Doch wurden heute oder gestern verschickt. Habe gestern Abend in meinen Acc geguckt nix und gerade eben Cata PTR <3! *luftsprung mach*


----------



## Legolol (23. Juli 2010)

Warum bekomme ich nichts ich habe nie glück ach man naja dafür treffe ich mich nächste Woche mit einem geilem Mädel ach ich freue mich :-)


----------



## Chandra12 (23. Juli 2010)

Hm,
ich weiß nicht
ich hoffe zwar, das ich diesmal einen Beta-Zugang bekomme
aber hatte bisher weder zu BC noch WotLK 
also nur mal abwarten^^
und Hoffnung nicht aufgeben


----------



## Aggropip (23. Juli 2010)

Chandra12 schrieb:


> Hm,
> ich weiß nicht
> ich hoffe zwar, das ich diesmal einen Beta-Zugang bekomme
> aber hatte bisher weder zu BC noch WotLK
> ...



so gehts mir auch^^


----------



## Niesehiese (23. Juli 2010)

Ich würde auch endlich mal gerne einen Beta-key bekommen
Hatte auch zu BC und WotLK kein bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mich so sehr freuen


----------



## Athanor (23. Juli 2010)

hab auch immer noch keinen *heul* =(
Ich glaube Schneesturm hasst mich... -.-


----------



## Dablo (23. Juli 2010)

Sers,
habe eben nen Beta invite bekommen,also gingen heute inv raus!
Wünsche euch noch viel glück

byeee^^


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Schade, ich bin schon wieder nicht dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blöde Fehlermeldung!

Edit: Cata kommt in 45 Tagen raus!


----------



## Selidia (23. Juli 2010)

habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als jeden tag auf eine beta einladung zu warten?


----------



## onkelzfan (23. Juli 2010)

Dablo schrieb:


> Sers,
> habe eben nen Beta invite bekommen,also gingen heute inv raus!
> Wünsche euch noch viel glück
> 
> byeee^^



Was bedeutet denn eben? hast vorher heute schon nachgesehen und hattest noch keinen oder hast Du gestern das letzte mal nachgesehen?


----------



## Azuran (23. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als jeden tag auf eine beta einladung zu warten?



nein du etwa?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyceana (23. Juli 2010)

Ahhhh, wieder ein "Inv schon raus?" Thread. WB an alle bekannten und ich hatte wie immer kein Glück =)


----------



## phamo (23. Juli 2010)

Jo gab neue Invites *fleißig Clienten runterlad*


MfG

edit:// Thx =)


----------



## Lyceana (23. Juli 2010)

Gratzi =)


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Ist ja klar das wiedermal alle ne Einladung bekommen außer mir, mich hassen alle, wenn die Welt unter geht bin ich es schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolura (23. Juli 2010)

jup grade b-net geschaut und eine bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## Artis1986 (23. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ist ja klar das wiedermal alle ne Einladung bekommen außer mir, mich hassen alle, wenn die Welt unter geht bin ich es schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl^^


----------



## Lyceana (23. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn mich bei dem neuen B-Net eh net aus, kann net genau sagen was was ist *gg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (23. Juli 2010)

Toll hab wieder keinen Inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mögen sicher keine Österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolura (23. Juli 2010)

wieso kann ich keinen charakter auf die cata beta kopieren -.- habe einen inv bekommen aber wenn ich auf charakter hinzufügen geh komm nur : [font=arial, palatino, georgia, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Dieser Battle.net-Account enthält keine World of Warcraft-Accounts.
Um einen World of Warcraft-Account hinzuzufügen, klicken Sie bitte hier.[/font]
[font=arial, palatino, georgia, verdana, arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, palatino, georgia, verdana, arial, sans-serif]need hilfe pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

ICH HAB NEN INVITE!!!!! :O
Und das ist kein Troll Versuch. *.*

Ihr könnt sehen ob ihr einen Invite habt wenn ihr auf der WoW(Battle.NET-Hauptseite) oben auf ACCOUNT klickt.

Hier noch ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bekomm das leider nicht kleiner hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*beisst sich in arsch weil er die cata nicht schon vorher installiert hat :S*


----------



## Darton (23. Juli 2010)

Aber es werden ja zum Glück ja noch weitere Einladungen verschickt, was ich grad im Offi Forum gelesen habe.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14250444938&pageNo=1&sid=3#3


----------



## Legolol (23. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> ICH HAB NEN INVITE!!!!! :O
> 
> Und das ist kein Troll Versuch. *.*
> 
> Ihr könnt sehen ob ihr einen Invite habt wenn ihr auf der WoW(Battle.NET-Hauptseite) oben auf ACCOUNT klickt.



Du hast ein glück ? Ich will aiuch :-)


----------



## **ED** (23. Juli 2010)

Ich komm net mal auf die Acc verwalten seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..........

Aber was solls, so sehe ich es wenigstens nicht wenn ich keinen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Immer schön Positiv denken


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

Legolol schrieb:


> Du hast ein glück ? Ich will aiuch :-)



Naja, dafür kann ich jetzt keine Chars kopieren.
Hoffe das ist nicht nur ein Anzeigebug. :S

Fals es doch "echt" ist.
Ich hab immer Negativ gedacht hat anscheinend funktioniert xP

WOW ich lade mit 800 KB/s den Client runter.


----------



## Lyceana (23. Juli 2010)

Gut... Mal Gehirnchen anschmeissen... Ich kriege nie einen Invite... Ich kriege nie einen invite... ICH kriege NIE einen INVITE! *Gestresst Account check* hm, nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Die Welt bricht zusammen, 
Die Seen trocknen aus,
Doch bleibt kein bangen, 
Ich hab noch mein Haus!


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

Lyceana schrieb:


> Gut... Mal Gehirnchen anschmeissen... Ich kriege nie einen Invite... Ich kriege nie einen invite... ICH kriege NIE einen INVITE! *Gestresst Account check* hm, nö.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schaka du schaffst es... nicht?


----------



## Kolura (23. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja, dafür kann ich jetzt keine Chars kopieren.
> Hoffe das ist nicht nur ein Anzeigebug. :S
> 
> Fals es doch "echt" ist.
> ...



konnte auch erst keine chars kopieren aber nun gehts. bei den chars vom richtigen server wird der status der charakter kopie angezeigt nur bei den vorgefertigeten nicht.
naja 50 % downloader......will cata spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (23. Juli 2010)

in be4 closed. :>


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

Kolura schrieb:


> konnte auch erst keine chars kopieren aber nun gehts. bei den chars vom richtigen server wird der status der charakter kopie angezeigt nur bei den vorgefertigeten nicht.
> naja 50 % downloader......will cata spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da steht das dem Account kein Battle.Net Account zugewießen ist.
Vlt. dauert es ja einfach noch bis alles aktiviert ist.


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Doch das Leiden wird Stärker, 
Und die Tage kürzer,
Das Warten hat kein Ende,
So wirds noch Trüber!


----------



## Kehrin (23. Juli 2010)

F5... F5 ....F5....F5   *F5 Taste hämmer* NEIN ES GEHT NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manta (23. Juli 2010)

Derzeit ist mir noch nicht bekannt, dass Beta Invites sind, das einzige was ich weiß, das diverse Fanseiten Keys bekommen haben von Blizzard, die ab Montag via "Gegenstandscode einlösen" einen Betazugang schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach mal öfters bei buffed.de schauen, kann mir schon vorstellen das hier auch noch Keys verlost werden (mal wieder eine tolle Schnitzeljagd ^^)


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Nun Wartet der Tode hier,
Nur Angst und belehr, 
Doch treibt es einen in den Wahn,
Merkt man schon das man nichts mehr kann!


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

Toll, Installation bei 10% BlueScreen...

Alles nochmal-.-"


----------



## Kehrin (23. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Doch das Leiden wird Stärker,
> Und die Tage kürzer,
> Das Warten hat kein Ende,
> So wirds noch Trüber!






Toxxical schrieb:


> Nur Wartet der Tode hier,
> Nur Angst und belehr,
> Doch treibt es einen in den Wahn,
> Merkt man schon das man nichts mehr kann!



Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyworger (23. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> in be4 closed. :>



Du musst den client im battle net, auf eu bzw auf de stellen, sonst erkennt dein battle net nicht das du einen wow account besitzt.


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Schenkt ein den Wein,
Lasset laufen das Bier,
Das Ende ist nah, 
Glaubt ihr mir?


----------



## Kolura (23. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Da steht das dem Account kein Battle.Net Account zugewießen ist.
> Vlt. dauert es ja einfach noch bis alles aktiviert ist.



das hatte ich auch einfach weiter probieren...aber nun scheinen die charater kopier server off....zugut das noch meine eule kopiert worden ist voher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

Skyworger schrieb:


> Du musst den client im battle net, auf eu bzw auf de stellen, sonst erkennt dein battle net nicht das du einen wow account besitzt.



Okay.
Mein komplettes Battle.NET war für US eingestellt. 

Nun, geht es bzw. bekomm ich ne Error Seite.
Also warten bis sie wieder on ist.

Danke, für den Tip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär sonst nicht drauf gekommen.

Aber was anderes mit wieviel Kb/s ladet ihr den Client so?


----------



## ZerocxVII (23. Juli 2010)

Kolura schrieb:


> das hatte ich auch einfach weiter probieren...aber nun scheinen die charater kopier server off....zugut das noch meine eule kopiert worden ist voher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eule FTW ^^
Ich habe alles schon geladen brauch halt nur noch eine Freischaltung gogo Blizz bin bereit^^


----------



## Skyworger (23. Juli 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Da steht das dem Account kein Battle.Net Account zugewießen ist.
> Vlt. dauert es ja einfach noch bis alles aktiviert ist.



du musst dem client auf eu bzw auf de stellen da die us client version nicht einen deutschen bzw europäischen account erkennt. 

War zumindest bei mir so, als ich dies umstellte konnte ich auch Chars auf die bata server transverieren.

mfg skyworger


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

Ich lass es sein, 
Interessiert kein Schwein,
Doch les ich gern, 
Wer es ließt,
Ließt es gern!


----------



## Kolura (23. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Eule FTW ^^
> Ich habe alles schon geladen brauch halt nur noch eine Freischaltung gogo Blizz bin bereit^^



EULE FTW ! Ja ich werde auch ein paar Informationen zur Eule ins Forum schreiben.
z.b. ob das neue ui elemant für die eule schon da ist etc.

edit: hatte cata vorher auch schon ganz heruntergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....lade grade den neuen patch bin bei 74 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niesehiese (23. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch wieder keinen , die mögen mich echt nicht =(


----------



## Boddakiller (23. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> nix, ausser das mein SC2 beta account weg ist-.-



liegt vielleicht daran, das die schon zuende ist...


----------



## ZerocxVII (23. Juli 2010)

Kolura schrieb:


> EULE FTW ! Ja ich werde auch ein paar Informationen zur Eule ins Forum schreiben.
> z.b. ob das neue ui elemant für die eule schon da ist etc.
> 
> edit: hatte cata vorher auch schon ganz heruntergeladen
> ...



Der neue Patch war diesmal ziemlich fix bei mir downgeloaden^^


----------



## Kolura (23. Juli 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Der neue Patch war diesmal ziemlich fix bei mir downgeloaden^^



1,3 gb mit ner 2k leitung .....dazu sag ich nur HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 90 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchurxoxD (23. Juli 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Naja,im endeffekt wird wohl wie bei der bc und wotlk beta jeder rein kommen der angemeldet ist,nur halt gegehn Ende der beta wenn Stresstests usw gemacht werden.Also warten und Tee trinken.



Also bei der WotLk beta kam ich nicht rein trotz anmeldung...nichtma ganz zum schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber hoffe dieses mal drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchurxoxD (23. Juli 2010)

PhantasmRayne schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem WoW-Account und dem Installationsprogramm.
> 
> Download und Installation dauern noch etwas.. Zum Glück hab ich schon alle Patches.
> 
> ...



gz und so aber...warum is das 2 mal WotLK und 2. win 7 in lila pfui pfui pfui power ranger gay power attack xD


----------



## Kolura (23. Juli 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> gz und so aber...warum is das 2 mal WotLK und 2. win 7 in lila pfui pfui pfui power ranger gay power attack xD



da ist 2 mal wotlk weil der 1. der offiziele account ist und der 2. für den Patch Server wo du immer die neusten patches testen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (23. Juli 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> gay power attack xD



Hast du was gegen Schwule?


----------



## Kolura (23. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Hast du was gegen Schwule?



wer heutzutage immer noch was gegen schwule und lesben hat gehört auf den mond geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blutzecke (23. Juli 2010)

ich habe grade in meinen acc geschaut und ich habe nen inv patche grade alles install ist fertig hat ca 45minuten gedauert.
ich denke aber das ich den inv schon gestern oder vorgestern bekomm habe, weil da nur einmal nachgeschaut hatte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2010)

Ich hab tierisch Lust auf die Beta , bloß was bringts ohne nen Invite ? BLIZZl0rD büdde .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ^k (23. Juli 2010)

invites sind durch und ich hab wieder keinen bekommen.
habe 2 accounts davon einer seit wow release aktiv.
drecks blizz

btw... und keiner von beiden bekommt beim Login ne Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blutzecke (23. Juli 2010)

und ich habe dieses ma glück zu wotlk hatte ich kein beta inv diesmal ja das find ich super.
ich freue mich schon seit tagen auf die beta und schaue mir keine berichte mehr an, weil ich das selber sehen testen was auch immer will.


----------



## ben2k (23. Juli 2010)

In be4 close =D

Und hallo an alle alten "Neue Welle?" Thread mitschreiber =D

BTT: Keinen inv bis jetzt =/


----------



## Klingchen (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe leider auch noch keinen Invite und ich habe auch bereits die Hoffnung aufgegeben.
Naja, ich hoffe die Zeit bis zum Release geht schnell vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab tierisch Lust auf die Beta , bloß was bringts ohne nen Invite ? BLIZZl0rD büdde .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast gerufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*findet patchen blöd* so am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (23. Juli 2010)

sind doch garkeine keys raus oder?


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> sind doch garkeine keys raus oder?



Doch hab meine Einladung(siehe Seite 6) irgendwann in der Nacht erhalten.
Letztes mal gestern um 23:30Uhr~ geguckt.


----------



## Ehnoah (23. Juli 2010)

hm ok


----------



## sinmk (23. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:
			
		

> sind doch garkeine keys raus oder?





BlizzLord schrieb:


> Doch hab meine Einladung(siehe Seite 6) irgendwann in der Nacht erhalten.
> Letztes mal gestern um 23:30Uhr~ geguckt.



doch gab wohl ne kleine welle....hab heut mittag noch nix gehabt und als ich dann vorhin um kurz nach 5 reingeschaut hab war dann plötzlich der inv da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber iwie realms grad down, konnt bisher effektiv nur 5 mins spielen.,.......und iwie kann ich keinen Worgen erstellen ?! kommt immer fehlgeschlagen egal welcher name oder welche klasse...goblins einwandfrei


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Juli 2010)

sinmk schrieb:


> doch gab wohl ne kleine welle....hab heut mittag noch nix gehabt und als ich dann vorhin um kurz nach 5 reingeschaut hab war dann plötzlich der inv da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit den Worgen ist glaube ich ein allg. Problem liegt denke ich am Patch.

Hab aber ein Problem meine Talentbäume funktionieren nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles schwarz. QQ


----------



## Rysis007 (24. Juli 2010)

Yippi =) 

als ich eben mit ein kumpel im mein bnet acc geguckt habe, haben wir uns beide sehr gewundert seit wann ich 3 WoW accounts habe. 
5 sekungen später haben wir dann gemerkt das ich für die beta ausgewählt wurde =) 

habe diesbezüglich auch noch eine kleine frage da es meine erste beta ist.
muss ich mein WoW ordner kopieren oder installiert dieser client automatisch WoW neu?

sorry für diese noobfrage aber ich kenne mich da mit noch nicht aus.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (24. Juli 2010)

schickt mal plz ein screen vom neuen battelnet mir dem inv


----------



## Chriz7 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab natürlich immer noch kein Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<-- Hat noch keine Einladung zur Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (24. Juli 2010)

Rysis007 schrieb:


> Yippi =)
> 
> als ich eben mit ein kumpel im mein bnet acc geguckt habe, haben wir uns beide sehr gewundert seit wann ich 3 WoW accounts habe.
> 5 sekungen später haben wir dann gemerkt das ich für die beta ausgewählt wurde =)
> ...



Das Dingens was du da runterladen musst, erstellt einen eigenen Ordner "World of Warcraft Beta" war das glaub ich und du musst selber nichts tun außer den Download anzumachen.


----------



## Nuxxy (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, da ich gehört hab, das einige gestern bzw heute neue invites bekommen hab, setz ich mir mal mehr Kaffe auf


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Juli 2010)

Mhh... so wie das aussieht gibts wohl keine große Welle mehr, sondern mehrere kleine? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG
Pala


----------



## Klingchen (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, eine kleine Chance gibt es noch. Bis morgen 15 Uhr warten, buffedShow angucken und beim Gewinnspiel mitmachen.
Dann bis Montag warten und hoffen, dass man 1 von 50 "Keys" bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Naja, eine kleine Chance gibt es noch. Bis morgen 15 Uhr warten, buffedShow angucken und beim Gewinnspiel mitmachen.
> Dann bis Montag warten und hoffen, dass man 1 von 50 "Keys" bekommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Woot? 

Gewinnspiel? 
Buffed?
50 einladungen? 

Klär mich auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (24. Juli 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Woot?
> 
> Gewinnspiel?
> Buffed?
> ...



Geh auf die Hauptseite, dann steht bei News buffedShow 200.

buffedShow 200

Dort findest du alle Details. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Juli 2010)

Ah, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte schon geguckt aber irgendwie nichts mit 200 gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG 
Pala


----------



## Sugarwarlock (24. Juli 2010)

tja addon entwickler müsste man sein xD die bekommen auf jeden fall einen =P war der beruf des informatikers doch für etwas gut xD


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Juli 2010)

Mhh.. Nutzername, ist der Name womit ich mich auf Buffed.de mit meinem Passwort einlogge oder?

Weil bei den kommentaren und im Forum steht nen anderer Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG
Pala


----------



## Wowler12345 (24. Juli 2010)

Da Launethil das sowieso gerade liest, habe ich eine Frage: "Ich habe gehört, dass ich meine Adresse mit angeben muss, stimmt das?


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Juli 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Da Launethil das sowieso gerade liest, habe ich eine Frage: "Ich habe gehört, dass ich meine Adresse mit angeben muss, stimmt das?




*



			Details zum Gewinnspiel
Um teilzunehmen, schickt uns eine eMail mit dem Betreff „Jubiläumsgewinnspiel 2010" an die eMail-Adresse gewinnspiel@buffed.de. In der Mail müsst Ihr uns folgende Dinge mitteilen, um an der Verlosung teilnehmen zu können:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Die richtige Lösung bestehend aus drei Begriffen (alle weiteren Infos gibt es in der Show)*
> *Euren vollständigen echten Namen sowie Euren Nutzernamen auf buffed.de*
> *Eure Postanschrift*
> *Euer Geburtsdatum*


*~

*Siehe Buffed Show news 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Die Adresse wollen sie denke mal haben, damit sie den Buffed Account prüfen können. Bzw. Blizz dann den Bnet Account.

MFG
Pala


----------



## Ehnoah (24. Juli 2010)

Es ist so nervig, BLizzCon User wieder nicht ausgewählt... scheiß Karte, hätt ich se bloß auf Ebay verkauft^^


----------



## wowfighter (24. Juli 2010)

Wieso hat Wow.gamona 40 Betakeys verlost in einem Gewinnspiel ich dachte es gibt garkeine Keys mehr...Normalerweise wird die Beta doch im B-netacc freigeschaltet.

Mysteriös......


mfg


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Juli 2010)

Uh grade Geschaut Blade Hat jetzt auf seinem Eigenem Acc nen Inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowchrisi (24. Juli 2010)

Hab auch ein Invite grad nach gekuckt nur kann mich nicht einloggen wenn ich versuche auf irgendeinen server einzzulogen steht da Verbindung wird hergestellt und dann paar sekunden später Verbindung wurde unterbrochen kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Dabow (24. Juli 2010)

PandoraOferion schrieb:


> würde ich auch gerne mal wissen : D Weil ich habe immernoch keinen Zugang zur Beta deshalb <No beta club>



Du wirst auch sicher keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Chance ist nicht unbedingt groß *zwinker*


----------



## Toxxical (24. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Uh grade Geschaut Blade Hat jetzt auf seinem Eigenem Acc nen Inv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist du immer noch mod beim Livestream?


----------



## Ehnoah (24. Juli 2010)

Bloß gut das endlich mal wer gepostet hat das es gewinnspiele gibt direkt Teilgenommen xD


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Bist du immer noch mod beim Livestream?



jap Aber jetzt beschäftigt in der beta also kann ich euch nichts mehr tuen :>


----------



## Ehnoah (24. Juli 2010)

Bald kannst du wieder was tun^^ mit der eigentlich Beta bist du an 1 Abend durch, es sei den du willst twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thendress (24. Juli 2010)

ne blöde frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 öhm was meint buffed mit Postanschrift??? die e-mail addy oder wohnort? Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry das ich frage... bin heut net richtig da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (24. Juli 2010)

Thendress schrieb:


> ne blöde frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich würde sagen, Wohnort, Adresse und PLZ.


----------



## Thendress (24. Juli 2010)

okay... wegen gewinnspiel da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da möcht ich ja nichts falsches eintragen hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ^k (24. Juli 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> tja addon entwickler müsste man sein xD die bekommen auf jeden fall einen =P war der beruf des informatikers doch für etwas gut xD




das bissl lua gefrickel kann sich jeder selbst beibringen..
btw.. net so überheblich.. bin och einer *g*


----------



## Wowler12345 (24. Juli 2010)

Na Klasse. Ich musste jetzt zum 3. Mal schreiben, weil ich was vergessen hatte und einmal die falsche Lösung hatte. xD

Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt ich nicht rausgeworfen.


----------



## Crais (24. Juli 2010)

Also gestern hatte jemand aus unsere Gilde eine freischaltung bekommen


----------



## Rysuss (24. Juli 2010)

Servus,

kleine Frage:

Manche schreiben hier, sie haben den Clienten der Beta schon runtergeladen, obwohl Sie noch gar keine Freischaltung haben...

Kann mir vielleicht wer posten, wo ich den Clienten runterladen kann ?? Und bitte seriöse Seite ohne Viren =P

LG


----------



## PhenomUndertaker (24. Juli 2010)

Ne kurze Frage , woher seh ich ob ich überhaupt die Chance hab einen zu bekommen?

Sprich was sind die genauen Vorraussetzungen dafür?


----------



## Ehnoah (24. Juli 2010)

Mich wundert es nicht das Sie Begrenzungen bei der Auslosung haben. Theoreitsch sind Gewinnspiele erst ab 14 Jahren möglich^^ 

Mal sehn ob ich nen Key gewinne. Das tolle ist Keys sind ja nicht Account gebunden. Mal sehn welchem Bnet Acc ich den Key dann gebe (:

weil auf meinem ist ja immer noch der BlizzCon Key aktiv ... =(


----------



## PhenomUndertaker (24. Juli 2010)

Zu der Begrenzung.
WoW ist auch eig erst ab 12 Jahren freigegeben und meinst du wie viele sich daran schon nicht halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso BlizzCon Key? Blockiert der das oder wie?

Ich hatte schon einen Key für Starcraft 2 bekommen , ich hoffe nicht das mich das jetzt daran hindert einen WoW Key zu bekommen^^


----------



## Thendress (24. Juli 2010)

soo.. hab meine lösung mal rausgeschickt... nur ich hoffe das ich richtig liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja abwarten bis montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hoffentu*


----------



## Klingchen (24. Juli 2010)

Thendress schrieb:


> soo.. hab meine lösung mal rausgeschickt... nur ich hoffe das ich richtig liege
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe auch gerade eben alles abgeschickt. Musste 2 Mails schicken, da ich bei der 1. Mail mein Geburtsdatum vergessen hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thendress (24. Juli 2010)

Klingchen schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade eben alles abgeschickt. Musste 2 Mails schicken, da ich bei der 1. Mail mein Geburtsdatum vergessen hatte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






hehe den wünsch ich dir viel glück dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich selber hab den 2. begriff leider net so richtig gecheckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ich hoffe das es richtig is... die lösung is auch witzig von mir gelöst wurden aber ob der wirklich richtig is? ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (24. Juli 2010)

Ich fürchte fast wenn man mehr als 1x schickt ist man raus. Weil sonst könnt ich auch 50 Mails schicken mit Raten^^


----------



## Eggerd (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn man aber nur eine Korrektur schickt weil man das Geburtsdatum vergessen hat sollte das nichts machen - weil man sendet ja nicht eine zweite Form des Lösungswortes ein!


----------



## Jengrim (24. Juli 2010)

Das Rätsel war super!


----------



## Manotis (24. Juli 2010)

Allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Azot (24. Juli 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen viel Glück. Ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Lösungswort heraus ^^ Aber da ich Optimist bin: Wir sehen uns in der Beta ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klingchen (24. Juli 2010)

Danke und ich wünsche euch natürlich auch viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt heißt es bis Montag 18 Uhr warten.


----------



## Ehnoah (24. Juli 2010)

Konnte meins zum glück schon ein Tag vorher schicken^^


----------



## MarZ^k (25. Juli 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Konnte meins zum glück schon ein Tag vorher schicken^^



Was zum Glück kein Einfluss auf die Gewinnchance hat.
ähnlich: acc seit release aktiv, cata beta? NEIN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azot (25. Juli 2010)

Zum Glück hat dies keinen Einfluss, denn das wäre in vielen Geschmäckern sehr unfair! Aber zum Glück ist Blizzard und Buffed fair gegenüber der Community ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (25. Juli 2010)

wer weis xD


----------



## Niesehiese (9. August 2010)

Kommen keine keys mehr, oder bin ich nur einer der glücklosesten Menschen der welt?
Ich hatte noch nie nen Beta.key für wow,...und das finde ich wirklich schade


----------



## Toxxical (9. August 2010)

Mach dir nichts drauß, hab auch keinen inv bekommen aber ist ja egal.


----------

